# How would you guys run this riser?(2" EMT)



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electron Cowboy said:


> I need to change this service to a 200Amp(using 2" EMT). There are windows(that are designed to open) everywhere and I was just curious if I should mess around with meeting the AHJ to discuss, or just do as my picture shows, bringing the weather head all the way to the peak? If I did that, it'd probably still be within 3 feet of the top windows.
> What would you guys do?
> 
> Here's a photo:
> ...


I would pipe it up in PVC AND I would lower the point of attachment to a reasonable hight.

Welcome to ET...:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Also,you can post pictures here,right in your posts.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/



..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My first question would be, "would the new location be legal?"


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Electron Cowboy said:


> I need to change this service to a 200Amp(using 2" EMT). There are windows(that are designed to open) everywhere and I was just curious if I should mess around with meeting the AHJ to discuss, or just do as my picture shows, bringing the weather head all the way to the peak? If I did that, it'd probably still be within 3 feet of the top windows.
> What would you guys do?
> 
> Here's a photo:
> ...


Would it be possible to move it to the side of the house?


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Can you go underground to the pole?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

local134gt said:


> Can you go underground to the pole?


I'd much rather do this. Lift up the sidewalk and go the 7-8 foot to the pole.

Even if you have to saw-cut it and then patch over it, I'd still prefer that method and it would look better than a 2" riser on the front of the house.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Would it be possible to move it to the side of the house?


 this. The only potential problem would be the customer unhappy with screw holes on the front of their house


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks like a tough one to go overhead on. I think I'd lean towards underground also, especially since the pole is so close.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Plan B:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Plan B:


The new meter looks crooked.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> The new meter looks crooked.:laughing::laughing:


 youre stealing all the words out of my mouth


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> The new meter looks crooked.:laughing::laughing:



POCO supplied it, it passed inspection, and I got paid.

I'm happy.


----------



## Electron Cowboy (Jan 5, 2014)

Chris1971 said:


> Would it be possible to move it to the side of the house?




I could, but there is about 3'3" between the siding and the stairs and the meter needs 3' clearance. I would have to trim the neighbors stairs a little to make it work. 
Then, the overhead lines would cross in front of the window too closely. The angles don't seem to work very well for that.

Should I just try to go underground?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Next72969 said:


> this. The only potential problem would be the customer unhappy with screw holes on the front of their house


I'd rather have a few 1/8" holes that could be filled and painted than 2" pipe :thumbsup:




Electron Cowboy said:


> Should I just try to go underground?



Yes.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> I'd rather have a few 1/8" holes that could be filled and painted than 2" pipe :thumbsup: Yes.


 as would i, just pointing out ridiculous points brought up by "women of the house"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Electron Cowboy said:


> I could, but there is about 3'3" between the siding and the stairs and the meter needs 3' clearance. I would have to trim the neighbors stairs a little to make it work.
> Then, the overhead lines would cross in front of the window too closely. The angles don't seem to work very well for that.
> 
> Should I just try to go underground?


You'd still have unprotected service drop conductors_ right over the window_ within your 3' clearance, so this won't work.

Either go through the overhang with a riser or go underground.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Why is this in the code the hots are insulated the connections are insulated and if I was trapped in the upstairs with smoke and flames near me I would crawl out the window grab the triplex and try to get as low as possible before letting go.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Galt said:


> Why is this in the code the hots are insulated the connections are insulated and if I was trapped in the upstairs with smoke and flames near me I would crawl out the window grab the triplex and try to get as low as possible before letting go.


Even when the heat has melted the insulation off the conductors.......... which, there's nothing between you and Hoover Dam?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Sell them a UG to that pole 10' away.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I also would go underground. Should be an easy sell.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Plan B:


I wonder if that would fly here. Poco would say we are going to move the pole 15 feet to the right. Triplex would wrap then. Underground, unless you have no height restriction then through the top roof.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dig 5' over to the house next door to the left and run it up the side of that one..


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

daveEM said:


> unless you have no height restriction then through the top roof.


That's the first thing I thought of. If the OP goes straight up thru the soffit instead of making that 45 degree bend to match the roofline, he'd have a mast up there clear of everything.

I still think going underground would be easier and he wouldn't have to cut thru the roof and the lower skirt.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I wonder if that would fly here. Poco would say we are going to move the pole 15 feet to the right. Triplex would wrap then. Underground, unless you have no height restriction then through the top roof.



Why would they move the pole _at all_, especially to the _right_?

And what does "triplex would wrap then" mean?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Why would they move the pole _at all_, especially to the _right_?
> 
> And what does "triplex would wrap then" mean?


One day they would be looking for work?  Actually when they replace poles here they put the new one within a couple of feet. But...

Anyway where you are coming through (probably at least 6 or 8 feet from the front of the house) if they moved the pole far enough to the right the triplex would come from your mast, hit the corner of the third floor then head over to the pole.

We have to stay on the pole line here. A overhead feed must be able to come from either pole on either side of the house. We are allowed (mostly) to only go back 2 feet on a side wall, in this case it can't be done due to the design of the house.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

daveEM said:


> One day they would be looking for work?  Actually when they replace poles here they put the new one within a couple of feet. But...
> 
> Anyway where you are coming through (probably at least 6 or 8 feet from the front of the house) if they moved the pole far enough to the right the triplex would come from your mast, hit the corner of the third floor then head over to the pole............


You can't 'future-proof' installations. No reason to solve a problem that doesn't, and may not every, exist. If the POCO wants to come through and move the poles next year, that's _their_ problem, not yours.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

They often just run the triplex down the span of cable between the poles and come off of it in line with the POA.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

EMT for a service? Really?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> EMT for a service? Really?


If done properly, I see no issue using EMT. Not through the roof though, I would use rigid.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> If done properly, I see no issue using EMT. Not through the roof though, I would use rigid.


Unless you live in the desert, it's going to rust.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Unless you live in the desert, it's going to rust.


EMT is used quite often here. I see no issue using it.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

MTW said:


> Unless you live in the desert, it's going to rust.


Bologna. Nebraska isn't a desert and Sabrina uses EMT for service risers.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> EMT is used quite often here. I see no issue using it.


That's because you just want to disagree with me. 



Hack Work said:


> Bologna. Nebraska isn't a desert and Sabrina uses EMT for service risers.


Maybe so, and I suppose there is less acid rain there too. Regardless, EMT is an inferior choice.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

MTW said:


> Maybe so, and I suppose there is less acid rain there too. Regardless, EMT is an inferior choice.


It's a much better choice than unprotected, unfused SE cable.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> It's a much better choice than unprotected, unfused SE cable.


:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> That's because you just want to disagree with me. .


Not really.

Just commenting on what I see in my area as being a common type of installation. Maybe it's not used in your area as you are closer to the ocean and salt water has a deteriorating effects on EMT? I don't know your area but, just an educated guess as you don't know what's common practice in my area either.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Guys that bitch about using emt for service risers drive past a thousand of them every time they go to the supply house once they leave the suburbs and hit the commercial areas of town. It is just a bad thing - oh it will rust in this area, when it is applied to residential. Same guys would run emt on a warehouse and not think twice about it. Weak minds.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> EMT for a service? Really?


SOP here. No issues.

Don't tell me it's gonna rust away in 6 months. Maybe out east where you pour tons of acid into your air, but not here.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I bet 90% of the replacement services around here are EMT unless it is underground or it needs a mast. 
Never seen one rust out in normal use. 
I really like to use it when I need to make an offset because an offset in PVC looks like dogcrap. 
Maybe because we can use it around here is the reason no one allows SE around here. I hope they never do.


----------



## Djcubinlinx (Dec 21, 2013)

480sparky said:


> You'd still have unprotected service drop conductors_ right over the window_ within your 3' clearance, so this won't work.
> 
> Either go through the overhang with a riser or go underground.


I've had an AHJ say this is correct left to right and 1' minimum above the window. They said the chances of someone:

A) opening the top window and reaching up are slim to none
B) most times they would have to step on a ladder to reach up and grab the wires is unlikely.


----------



## mando324 (Jun 13, 2013)

Most of the emt risers i see around here usually end up getting bent then the just look all bad


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Replace the old riser with a new one as-is, and screw the upper 1/2 of the 2 offending double hung windows closed. When inspection passes, unscrew windows. Or not, it's entirely up to you.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Dig 5' over to the house next door to the left and run it up the side of that one..


Yeah, and since you're digging to the neighbors, just cut the seal on their meter, and cram some 3/0 under the load side lugs of their meter, and don't put no stinkin riser on the house you're working on. Now that's an up sell!!!


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

480Sparky,
What program did you use to mark up the photos showing the possible riser locations? That looked like something I could use to sell a job or two.


----------

